# Fanes mit Cane Creek DB Air?



## toddy (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat einer schon mal einen Cane Creek DB Air in der Fanes probiert?

Bin zwar eigentlich ein total überzeugter Verfechter von Coil Dämpfern, aber man hört so viel positives und das Teil sieht so geil aus 
Und jetzt kommt der Winter und Weihnachtsgeld und Viel Zeit um sich mit der anderen Seite vom biken zu beschäftigen


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab seit 4 Wochen den Coil mit Titanfeder drin...

NIE mehr was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Oktober 2013)

Der Vidid Air 2014 passt wir Faust auf Auge beim Fanes (laut Forumsmeinung). Warum dann den DB, abgesehen vom "sieht geil aus"?


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Leute der "Forumsmeinung" tatsächlich über einen längeren Zeitraum beide Dämpfer im Fanes gefahren sind, wie dann jeweils deren persönlichen Vorlieben sind, wie wird das Rad bewegt, etc....

Ich kann nur raten, das Ding zu testen! 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/37081%7B1%7D6942290?xtor=AL-8-

Bei tatsächlichem Nicht-Gefallen, kann man ihn immer noch mit gutem Werterhalt weiter verkaufen... es gibt nicht gerade viele CC im Bikemarkt ... 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## mogli.ch (4. November 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hat einer schon mal einen Cane Creek DB Air in der Fanes probiert?



Ja die Mannen vom Freeride-Mag!
Guckst Du: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/daempfer-test-0212.pdf


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. November 2013)

Und die Testen natürlich ältere Modelle. Gerade vom Vivid ist der Sprung von 2013 zu 2014 groß (Disclaimer: Angeblich. Ich bin nie in den Genuss der Alten gekommen.)


----------



## Thiel (4. November 2013)

Das beim DB Air beschriebene Problem hatte ich auch. 
Jetzt mit der High Flow Inner Can ist es weg. Es ist wie ein anderer Dämpfer.
Ich kann keinen Unterschied mehr zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer feststellen und ich hatte schon einige 

Beim Test vermisse ich Angaben zum Vivid: Welche Druckstufen verbaut ?

Wieviel wiegt der Fahrer ?

Bei einem Fahrer mit 100kg könnte das ganz anders ausfallen... naja, Tests eben


----------



## toddy (5. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das beim DB Air beschriebene Problem hatte ich auch.
> Jetzt mit der High Flow Inner Can ist es weg. Es ist wie ein anderer Dämpfer.
> Ich kann keinen Unterschied mehr zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer feststellen und ich hatte schon einige
> 
> ...



Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort, mal jemand, der ihn auch wirklich gefahren ist 

Kann man die inner Can selber tauschen? Bzw. woran erkenne ich, welche verbaut ist, wenn ich mich nach einem gebrauchten Dämpfer umschaue?
Darf ich fragen, was du wiegst? Ich komme mit Ausrüstung auf die 100 kg, mit ein Grund warum ich eigentlich ein verfechter der Coils bin 

Deine Meinung zu Tests kann ich auch nur teilen, arbeite in der Autoindustrie, da lernt man Vergleichstest einzuordnen 
Wobei ein Fanes mit 180mm ist mir auch noch nicht im Markt aufgefallen


----------



## KungFuChicken (5. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und die Testen natürlich ältere Modelle. Gerade vom Vivid ist der Sprung von 2013 zu 2014 groß (Disclaimer: Angeblich. Ich bin nie in den Genuss der Alten gekommen.)



Ich bin mit dem alten Vivid bis jetzt leider auch nur ein paar Meter im Wald herumgerollt, ist also sicher kein aussagekräftiger Test. Der 2014er fühlt sich doch spürbar anders an, vor allem das Ansprechverhalten ist meiner Meinung besser. 

Vielleicht komme ich in nächster Zeit mal zu einem ausführlicheren Test.


----------



## Thiel (5. November 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort, mal jemand, der ihn auch wirklich gefahren ist
> 
> Kann man die inner Can selber tauschen? Bzw. woran erkenne ich, welche verbaut ist, wenn ich mich nach einem gebrauchten Dämpfer umschaue?
> Darf ich fragen, was du wiegst? Ich komme mit Ausrüstung auf die 100 kg, mit ein Grund warum ich eigentlich ein verfechter der Coils bin
> ...



http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/high-flow-inner-can

Es gab auch ein paar Vergleichsbilder aber die finde ich im Moment nicht wieder.


----------



## Lasse (6. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das beim DB Air beschriebene Problem hatte ich auch.
> Jetzt mit der High Flow Inner Can ist es weg. Es ist wie ein anderer Dämpfer.
> Ich kann keinen Unterschied mehr zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer feststellen und ich hatte schon einige
> 
> ...



Ich melde mich auf Kritik an meinen Tests immer gern zu Wort! Danke erstmal fürs einschalten 

M/M - Tune wars, wer Bilder gucken kann ist klar im Vorteil  Fahrergewicht ist Wumpe, wenn man exakte SAG-Angaben und Clicks hat. Gewicht meinerselbst und jedes anderen Bikers variiert auch von Tour zu Tour, je nachdem, ob man mit Rucksack fährt, oder ohne. Da sollte man immer anpassen, damit der Sag wieder passt und gegebenenfalls dann Zugstücke nachjustieren.

Wir testeten in 2012  - logischerweise damals 2012er Dämpfer. Der aktuelle CaneCreek funktioniert mit High Flow inner Air can jetzt tatsächlich sehr gut im Fanes - identisch zum Vivid. Die ersten CCs wurden massiv getyptes, waren aber faktisch eine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (7. November 2013)

Hallo,

das mit dem Tuning habe ich überlesen 

Das Fahrergewicht ist leider in meinen Augen nicht egal, da hier erhebliche Unterschiede in der benötigten Druckstufe (vor allem Highspeed) liegen.

Gerade bei Rahmen mit Übersetzungsverhältnissen in richtung 3:1 
Was für einen 60kg Fahrer funktioniert, passt 100% nicht für jemanden mit 100kg. Da werden dann fein die Volumenspacer reingepackt und man fühlt sich toll, weil man seinen Dämpfer getuned hat  Ist nur ziemlich am Ziel vorbeigefahren...

Ok, wir schweifen ab  Beim Fanes ist das nicht ganz so dramatisch, da es kein ultra kurzer Dämpfer ist.


----------



## hasardeur (13. November 2013)

Vivid (Air) = Sorglosdämpfer für alle Einsatzzwecke der Fanes.....CCDB = für den besser, der ihn beherrscht. Für den, der ihn nicht beherrscht, im Zweifel schlechter, da falsch eingestellt.

Die meisten Fahrer sind doch aber schon mit dem Vivid überfordert oder merken den Unterschied einfach nicht so, weil sie, sein wir mal ehrlich, nicht so gut fahren können (zähle mich ebenfalls zu dieser Gruppe). 

Ich kenne diese ganze "geilster Dämpfer"-Diskussion noch aus meiner Mopped-Zeit. Wer es sich leisten konnte, hatte einen Wilbers- oder Öhlins-Dämpfer verbaut. Allerdings wurde das Setup von 90% der Fahrer nie wirklich geändert und schneller waren sie damit auch nicht. Die restlichen 10% wussten aber, was sie tun und einstellen müssen, was ihre ohnehin besseren Fahrkünste dann sehr gut unterstützt hat.


----------



## MrEtnie (13. November 2013)

Ich fahre einen CCDB AIR CS 2014 in meiner Fanes.
Im Moment bin ich sehr zufrienden. Bei Big Hits merkt man einen großen Unterschied (zum vorher gefahrenen Monarch Plus auf jeden Fall). Bei High Speed Hits arbeite ich noch am Setup, habe aber auch deutlich weniger stottern im Hinterbau und generell besseren Grip. Da ich aber Stahlfeder nur an Leihrädern gefahren bin, kann ich dazu eigentlich gar nichts so genaues sagen, weil mir Vergleiche speziell für die Fanes jetzt fehlen.
Müsste ich jetzt mal den Vivid Air Vergleichsfahren...


----------



## Ripgid (22. November 2013)

Fahre meinen CCDB AIR nun seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren. Würde ihn als Sorglosdämpfer einstufen, der bislang keine Probleme bereitet hat. Ich fahre das Fanes hauptsächlich auf Endurotouren. Einstellbarkeit ist klasse und man merkt die Änderungen auch am Arbeitsverhalten des Hinterbaus. Als vergleich hatte ich nur einen normalen Monarch RT 3, der mir aber zu schwach auf der brust war und sehr schnell wieder rausgeflogen ist.

die Climb-funktion des neuen CCDB AIR braucht es mMn nicht im Fanes, sofern der Dämpfer anständig eingestellt ist.


----------



## toddy (29. November 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> die Climb-funktion des neuen CCDB AIR braucht es mMn nicht im Fanes, sofern der Dämpfer anständig eingestellt ist.



Danke für die Info!
Darf ich fragen, was du auf die Waage bringst?


----------



## Ripgid (29. November 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Darf ich fragen, was du auf die Waage bringst?



ca. 85kg nackt bei 1,87m, das Fanes wiegt in dem Aufbau ca. 15,3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (29. November 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ca. 85kg nackt bei 1,87m, das Fanes wiegt in dem Aufbau ca. 15,3kg



danke!


----------



## MrEtnie (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde den CS auch nicht unbedingt nötig, aber habe das Gefühl, dass er das Wippen etwas besser unterdrückt, wenn ich im stehen pedaliere. Bringe auch ein paar extra Kilo mit, da hilft es vielleicht. Fahren den Dämpfer als Enduro-Dämpfer etwas härter abgestimmt und im Park setup schön fluffig. Gerade bei starken Kompressionen ist er dem Monarch Plus RC3 doch echt weit überlegen, aber auch bei schnellen kleinen Schlägen schluckt er einiges mehr weg.
Mag ihn sehr!


----------



## eljugador (6. März 2014)

Guten Abend leute,
Bin auch auf schon seit einer gefüllten Ewigkeit am grübeln ob es der 2014 vivid oder der Cane creek cs werden soll. @MrEtnie wie na kommst du denn an das Setup  der Cane creek Seite? 
Bzw ist das Setup nicht sehr grob da ich ja je nach Fahrergewicht mehr oder weniger lsr, hsc usw benötige?
Lg eljugador


----------



## juju752 (7. März 2014)

Alutech hat Empfehlungen für das Cane Creek Grundsetup für die Fanes und das Sennes erfahren. Einfach mal nachfragen. Steht hier auch irgendwo im Forum.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/setu...uer-teibun-tofane-fanes-und-sennes-fr.676411/


----------



## visualex (7. April 2014)

Hallo,

kurze Frage in die Runde: Welcher Cane Creek DB Air CS wäre der richtige für die Fanes (2014)?
Der Normale: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/37081{1}6942290?xtor=AL-8-
oder der XV: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37872_Double-Barrel-Air-CS-XV-Daempfer-Modell-2014.html

Auf der Alutech-Seite steht bei den Optionen des Fanes Rahmenkit: "Cane Creek DBair CS Dämpfer 215x63mm *für Fanes*". Gibt es den Dämpfer in einem angepassten Tune? Bin gerade ein bisschen verunsichert.

Danke und Gruss
Alex


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2014)

CCDB Air ist komplett ohne Tune. Alles ist komplett einstellbar. Das macht ihn für wenig versierte Nutzer auch zur Herausforderung. Der XV hat eine vergrößerte Luftkammer. Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit, da aber da die Luftkammer des Vivid Air für dei Fanes eigentlich auch zu groß ist (Kennlinie), würde ich die kleinere Luftkammer nehmen. Verkleinern kann man den CCDB Air aber nachträglich auch, gibt Spacer dafür.


----------

